#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: Studie: Vorhofflimmern durch Osteoporosemittel Alendronsäure >

## aerzteblatt.de

Seattle ? Die häufig zur Behandlung der postmenopausalen Osteoporose eingesetzte Alendronsäure kann offenbar ein Vorhofflimmern auslösen. In einer Fall-Kontroll-Studie in den Archives of Internal Medicine (2008; 168: 826-831) war das Risiko unter ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

